

Zynga Says Offers Were Just 10% Of Revenues - insomniamg
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-zynga-says-offers-are-just-10-of-revenues-2009-11

======
vaksel
Zynga also said that they stopped doing offers, when in reality they just
turned them off for the SV area. When you have a record of lying, why should
people believe you

~~~
codexon
Is there any proof that they just used geolocation to disable ads in a certain
area? I'd like to give you the benefit of the doubt, but I am interested in
seeing the proof.

